# Poy's Nano 15G



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

*Poy's 15g Nano Column*

*15G tank was taken down and given to a friend. Don't worry he'll be a new member here soon*

Hi everyone,

So this started as a budget tank =/ It's an Aqueon 15G Column tank. Got it off kijiji for $50. Couldn't find a column tank any cheaper, meh still a newbie. It's setup to be a FOWLR at the moment. There are plans for a nano coral tank but i'll wait. Anyway this is it so far...

*Nano Display*

Aqueon 15G Column
1" of caribsea aragonite
11.5lbs Pukani live rock
Jebao RW8 (overkill, will step down to RW4 when my wallet says "go ahead")
Tetra 50watt heater
MarsAqua 165w 55x 3w LED (bracket wall mounted)
CPR BakPak2

*Livestock*
2x Nemos

*Clean up crew*
3x Astrea Snails
3x Cerith Snails
2x Blue leg hermits
1x Peppermint shrimp

*Coral*
GSP frag
Mutant Mini Hammer frag

-------------------------------------------------

*Nano frag tank*

Jebo 8G (thanks Dave!)
AC50 - empty basket
50w heater
Beamworks 9x 1w LED (3x blue and 6x white)

*DIY*

Frag Racks (this weekend)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to beautiful world of SW

just one comment for now. Do not invest allot money in this set up and don't buy equipment which you will not be able to use on the next bigger tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Let's see how long i can keep nano for


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Some people can keep them a long time. Mine had a mechanical failure which was how it died out. However, sig is right about the next bigger tank. My setup, should I get a new bigger tank (dreams dreams), probably would end up as a hospital/ quarantine tank. It's small and is quite brilliant, but it is not very upgradeable. However what I learned from it I can apply to a bigger system (such as most of the DIY lighting and auto top off tech.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Took a quick photo of the tank before I left 










Also some reef mail!

Beamworks 9x 1w LED 6 white and 3 blue, it was a purchased before the tank. So it will get used for the time being. I will purchase a MarsAqua 165w LED light maybe this weekend.

I'll keep the Beamworks for backup or another nano.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Update to the reefscape, more space up front and heater moved into CPR BakPak. Added LPS mutant mini hammer frag on left rock. Picked up 3x Astrea snails to a beginning of a clean up crew


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice !
Thanks for sharing 
Good luck


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

good looking tank there!


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Well CanadaPost delivered the MarsAqua 165w LED light. Wow this thing is powerful on full (not tested full levels on tank). I've set it 11.5" away from the water. It's longitudinally mounted with single shelf bracket w/brace and 3x concrete anchors. So far so good! Currently at 20%, I'll get some split loom to clean up the wiring when I have a chance.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Setup the Jebo 8G in perpetration to the Brantford Coral Show. Excited to get some new frags aside from green! rare Ritzcracker sps


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

So some time has passed and I have gotten some zoas/paly's (type? unknown, i'm terrible with names) as well a BTA anemone. My RW8 wave maker is now on a 12v adapter. The 24v adapter provided was too powerful to even use on full low. Still have to pick up an RODI setup and get off the tap water. Other than that, everything is going great in the tank. I feel like the rock scape could be better.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Everything in your tank looks super healthy for what it is. Nano tanks aren't easy to keep due to the overwhelming problems they produce but your tank is coming along very well. I can't wait to see what you do with a 90g!

Also that 8g is itching ro have salt in it again. Can't believe I sold it 
Good to see someone is putting it to use though


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dave, I got you man! Here is what's become of it, has live rock with some GSP and zoa's. It turned into a bare bottom nano reef, was more to see what it would be like with no substrate in small scale.


----------

